# New Oval Chassis



## bigb11 (Dec 26, 2006)

YES IT HAD TO HAPPEN
A OVAL SCALPEL CHASSIS MERGED WITH A BRP COT BODY GREAT NEW CLASS.

Will be availible in about a week.
www.browneng.org


----------



## K-5 CAPER (Sep 30, 2006)

you going to run that against brp cars?? If so please post the results.


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

K-5 CAPER said:


> you going to run that against brp cars?? If so please post the results.


Better not race it in a figure-8 race against BRP's!!!!:wave:


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Now Now Guys !!!
Looks good


----------



## bigb11 (Dec 26, 2006)

Hey guys, with the help of BRP we are trying to get this class going. we are not going against the bud car we are running with them on ovals. can't we just get along. 

Thanks to BRP products for body posts and bodies.


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

Of course we can run together if we all use the same motors and 2/3A batteries. Locked gear ratio is by choice or vote.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

bigb11 said:


> Hey guys, with the help of BRP we are trying to get this class going. we are not going against the bud car we are running with them on ovals. can't we just get along.
> 
> Thanks to BRP products for body posts and bodies.


Yes We can !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DougK (Apr 20, 2008)

And how much $$$ are these kits?


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

doug, check out post "1 for their web site.


----------



## K-5 CAPER (Sep 30, 2006)

bidb11 all i said was post results


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I just got My Dec issue of RC driver No review on Your chassis or our body 

What is weird is they have BRP listed in the back along with Brown eng. But I can't find a review. Plus all of our contact info is wrong except the web site.

Hope it is not because I did not run a ad :drunk:


----------



## bigb11 (Dec 26, 2006)

Bud, I have not seen the issue, it was supposed to be in the DEC. issue. I do not know what happened. Give me a call I would like to get some bodies.
Marvet
www.browneng.org


----------



## bigb11 (Dec 26, 2006)

oval chassis is now in stock!!!


----------



## bigb11 (Dec 26, 2006)

just to let people know, the car handles well, we have used a white compound tires on the left side to make it turn. the Bud cot body makes it go better also.:woohoo:


----------



## bigb11 (Dec 26, 2006)

Well after our spanking by Bud at the GLC race we came back and made many improvement to our car. here it is.


----------



## one18thscalerac (Sep 24, 2006)

when will this be avail


----------



## bigb11 (Dec 26, 2006)

We have two cars built and testing. it will be out in about a month. kit includes a crc dura-shock, bmi damper tubes, angled servo mounts.


----------



## K-5 CAPER (Sep 30, 2006)

Mr Calandra would be proud of the "bloody" car


----------



## bigb11 (Dec 26, 2006)

we do not have the gen x frontend. yet.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

How much $$


----------



## bigb11 (Dec 26, 2006)

Bud, is this for research?


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

No !!!

Due to the butt whoopng we got in road course several changes may be in the works for our car also. We really need some road course racing on sort of tight tracks to get dialed in. Isn't competition good !!!


----------



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

What car whupped on ya Bud?


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Scooby Horton special from Brown Eng. Scalpel conversion.


----------



## sirusscott (May 29, 2009)

awesome piece bro..


----------



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

Competition is a good thing.

But look at how long it took for someone to come up with something to beat the BRP cars, also look at the cost of the two.

This all being said, these conversions are very nice looking cars.


----------



## bigb11 (Dec 26, 2006)

My cars have been fast since we came out with them. you must have been a sleep. WE just made them faster.


----------



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

Not asleep, just never heard of them. No disrespect meant.


----------



## bigb11 (Dec 26, 2006)

We try to give the public high quality products. I keep prices as low I can to help the sport grow (2wd pan cars).


----------



## ecoastrc (Mar 25, 2007)

Any latest updates???? I am interested in this chassis. A new track is opening in my area. And they are going to have a open Mod class and I think I would like to run this with brushless. Are they Avab. yet and how much. I have just finished building My BRP with the New LTO chassis for the stock class. And cant wait!!!


----------



## bigb11 (Dec 26, 2006)

ecoastrc said:


> Any latest updates???? I am interested in this chassis. A new track is opening in my area. And they are going to have a open Mod class and I think I would like to run this with brushless. Are they Avab. yet and how much. I have just finished building My BRP with the New LTO chassis for the stock class. And cant wait!!!


its all most here, we are doing testing now. the kits may come with bodies.


----------



## ecoastrc (Mar 25, 2007)

COOL!!!! thanks please keep me informed.


----------



## ecoastrc (Mar 25, 2007)

Anything New YET?????


----------



## bigb11 (Dec 26, 2006)

its here, should be on website soon


----------



## bigb11 (Dec 26, 2006)

heres mine. ready to go with a 4200 mamba. We are thinking about making this body for our oval car. it will also fit the Bud car.


----------



## 2056dennis (Dec 10, 2006)

*wow*

wow that is a sweet looking body on that number 10 car and the graphics are cool too


----------

